# STICKER SHOCK: Ticket prices for Bobcats eye-popping



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

STICKER SHOCK: Ticket prices for Bobcats eye-popping (8-11-03).
http://www.journalnow.com/servlet/S...stArticle&c=MGArticle&cid=1031770435641&path=!sports&s=1037645509200

_CHARLOTTE - Basketball fans anxious for the NBA to return to Charlotte got a dose of reality recently when the Charlotte Bobcats announced ticket prices for their inaugural 2004-05 season.

Tickets will sell for up to $115 per seat per game, with the average ticket costing $46. It will cost at least $30 to get a seat in the lower bowl of the Charlotte Coliseum, $54 for what would generally be considered a decent seat in the end zone, and $75 for a seat between the baskets. A good seat in the upper deck will go for $35.

Of course, it was firmly established from the day that the Bobcats were born that ticket prices would be higher than when the Hornets were still in Charlotte.

But there might have been an assumption that the tickets would not get significantly more expensive until the Bobcats moved into their new arena in uptown Charlotte in the fall of 2005. And, there's something about seeing the raw, cold numbers that hits a little closer to home than an undefined notion that tickets will be more costly.

Do the math. That $54 seat on the angle in the corner of the end zone in the lower bowl? Even with a season-ticket discount factored in, that amounts to $2021 for a season ticket, or $4042 for a pair of season tickets._


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

What a "great" way to start a franchise! :no:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Those prices don't sound so bad to me. How much will it be for a super-cheap seat?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Those prices wouldn't sound bad if you were going to a Lakers or Bulls games, but this is a bottom feeding expansion team. I rarely go to live games (because of the cost), but that is more than I'd want to pay to watch a team of 11th men lose game after game.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Sounds about average for the NBA if you ask me.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

Actually the average ticket is $7 less than the NBA average and over half the seats are less than $30 dollars. The cheapest seats are $10. I think the prices are fair, Shinn didn't raise prices the last 2 or 3 years because he couldn't farther alienate the fanbase so in reality this is the first ticket increase in 5 seasons.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't think that's too bad either. I think the Celtics tickets are way worse than that. The sad part about ticket prices in all sports now though is that people can't really afford to bring their families anymore. So now kids don't ever get to go to things like this. I mean I remember always going to baseball games as a kid and now even those tickets are out of sight.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

That just goes to show you how ridiculous ticket prices have become -- people who aren't familiar with ticket prices (like me) thought that those were way too expensive, but it turns out they are below the NBA average. I don't know how to do it, but something needs to be fixed so that the average fan can afford to actually attend a game :sigh:


----------



## kjkeelty (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> That just goes to show you how ridiculous ticket prices have become -- people who aren't familiar with ticket prices (like me) thought that those were way too expensive, but it turns out they are below the NBA average. I don't know how to do it, but something needs to be fixed so that the average fan can afford to actually attend a game :sigh:



Point taken. I took my wife to a Spurs/Celtics game back in March. The seats were pretty good, in a corner about 20 rows behind the Spurs bench.

The Damage: $85 per ticket. Was it worth it? I'm not sure. I enjoyed the experience of course, but I'm not sure the seats were THAT good.

That's the dilemma, though. I want to attend games, but I want good seats too. I live 2-3 hrs from Boston, so if I'm gonna make that trip, I'm not gonna sit in the upper deck. To do this, I've got to spend $75 minimum per ticket to really get a good seat.

But as long as people like me continue to pay those prices, they're not going to drop anytime soon. :sigh:


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

People will continue to buy tickets, so therefore owners can keep charging for them. The prices are directly connected to player salaries. Therefore, as long as salaries keep increasing, and the team gets better, so will the tickets. It's unfourtunate how much it costs, but it is how it is. NBA League Pass on DirectTV is a great alternative.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Actually the prices arent to bad, this page breaks it down for you 10 for the real cheap seat,115 to get a real good seat. I'll proabably be seating in the 30,40, or 54 seats whenever I go to a game, that isnt terrible. Have you seen some prices for other stadiums. Wait to the new stadium opens the prices will be even higher.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Put it in perspective: Front row upper level seats in Asheville for the NBDL can be had for $192 (season).

I bought the Cavs-Hawks game in Asheville (yes, LeBron's coming) for $52 (2 tix). Same seats as where I normally sit.

"Family friendly" ticket prices can only be had in the minors. :sigh:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

It's just interesting because professional sports are going to see a big dropoff (_especially_ the NBA) with the next generation of fans because they will have never been able to afford tickets when they were younger.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

i think those prices are actually pretty good, for an expansion team


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Yup. Ticket prices are horrible anywhere. I used to be able to get Phillies tickets at the vet for $26, and those were front section, but those days are over. Oh well, looks like no more live athletics for me.


----------

